# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Autosjedalica je zakon!!!

## korason

Jucer nam se desilo nesto grozno, sudar, a moje dijete je bilo u autu...i htjela bih to podijeliti s vama, jer bi posljedice sigurno bile teze da nismo imali pravilno montiranu autosjedalicu!!!
Prije nego sto se Fran rodio, napravila sam cijelu hajku za autosjedalicom romer baby safe – nije je bilo u Zagrebu, a na rodinim stranicama procitala sam da je jedna od najsigurnijih i jednostavno sam je morala kupiti. Na kraju smo je nasli u Sloveniji, isla sam u shopping u poodmakloj trudnoci i carinici su me u cudu gledali sto ja radim s tim stomakom na granici. 
U autosjedalici Frana smo dovezli iz rodilista, unatoc prosvjedima rodbine i poznanika «sto mucimo tako malenu bebicu i zasto nemamo ko sav posten svijet ajmpidekl ili kako se to vec zove» U autosjedalici se Fran vozi svaki dan, pa makar se vozili od kuce do bake citavih 5 minuta. U subotu smo isli na rodin besplatni pregled autosjedalica, Nika i Casper su nas pregledali i naucili kako se autosjedalica moze jako jako zategnuti (a nama je bilo lufta nekih par centimetara) i kako Franu remencici moraju biti dobro zategnuti. 
Jucer smo isli na jahanje, kao i svake nedjelje, u Fuzine, proveli prekrasan dan u prirodi, uzivali u suncu, konjicima, setnji… i popodne krenuli natrag u Zagreb, Fran pravilno vezan u svojoj autosjedalici, mama kraj njega vezana pojasom, tata za volanom. Idila, sve do izlaza iz tunela blizu izlaza za Ravnu Goru.
Na izlazu iz tunela se desio lancani sudar u suprotnom smjeru ( a izazvao ga je neki ludjak koji je pretjecao u tunelu i ulijetao u skare divljajuci na svom putu na , pretpostavljam, utrke u Ogulin), auto ispred nas je stao, mi smo sasvim usporili, tako i volvo iza nas, ali je onda naletio neki 18-godisnji vozac taticinog terenca sa 150 km/h iz tunela i naletio na volvo, volvo udario u nas.... Meni je bljesnulo pred ocima kad me pojas stisnuo I izbacio mi sav zrak iz pluca, cula sam samo kako Fran vristi I prasak… Fran je vristao punih 2 sata, hitna nas je odvezla u Rijeku u djecju bolnicu Kantrida, napravili smo sve pretrage (krv, urin, rentgen prsnog kosa) i srecom nije mu nista... bio je pravilno vezan u autosjedalici i autosjedalica pravilno ucvrscena i to ga je sacuvalo od tezih ozljeda- mislim da ne bi on ispao iz sjedalice ni inace ali bi sigurno imao neke trzajne ozljede ili hematome a ovako nista)
Fran I ja smo jos uvijek jako uplaseni, on se na svaki zvuk trza I svako malo zaplace sto mu nije ni malo slicno, jer inace je jako vedro I nasmijano dijete, ne znam koliko vremena ce mu trebati da zaboravi taj strah I da se opusti. Meni se pak svako malo pricinjava da on place pa ga stalno imam u rukama ili ako ga spustim na krevetic ne udaljavam se iz sobe… Moj Yaris je dosta skrsen, ali to nije problem, I MM ima auto pa nismo sasvim bespomocni. Popodne idemo kod nase pedijatrice da ga I ona jos jednom pogleda, nadam se da je sve u redu ali ipak…
Autosjedalica je uglavnom vrijedila svaku lipicu (tolarcic), a rode, vama svaka cast na organizaciji pregleda autosjedalica, Fran i ja i tata  smo vam zahvalni na svemu sto ne nas naucili!

----------


## Fidji

Zbog ovakvih stvari sam ponosna što sam Roda.
Nadam se da ćete brzo prebroditi traumu nastalu sudarom.  :Love:

----------


## Ancica

Ajme, s kojom strepnjom sam citala svaku tvoju rijec i sad doslovno placem od olaksanja da ste OK.  

Nadam se da cete se u skorom periodu oporaviti od soka i stresa ali barem se ne morate i oporavljat od fizickih ozljeda.

Bravo za autosjedalicu, Frana u njoj i vezane mamu i tatu.  

Nemojte zaboravit da sad tu sjedalicu trebate zamijeniti ali prije nego idete trosit svoje novce, zahtijevajte od vaseg osiguranja da vam je zamijeni odnosno da lovu da kupite novu.

Nadam se da vam je ovo prvi i posljednji sudar i da necete morati ponovo kroz takvo sto prolaziti.   :Heart:

----------


## BusyBee

> Zbog ovakvih stvari sam ponosna što sam Roda.


I ja.   :Heart:  

Sad jos treba pitati Ancicu koja je procedura oko testiranja i provjeravanja autosjedalice koja je bila u sudaru.   :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

Nema testiranja.  Sjedalica se mora zamijeniti.  Cak i naizgled u komadu u njoj je moglo doci do sicusnog napuknuca, nevidljivim pod golim okom, koji cini sjedalicu nesigurnom.  A da ne velim i da je za pojas sjedalice i njegov mehanizam to bio izuzetni stres i moguce da je doslo do ostecenja.

Sjedalicu poslije sudara treba obavezno zamijeniti.  Ovu koja je bila u sudaru prvo dobro razbiti tako da nije prepoznatljiva kao sjedalica koja bi se mogla koristiti i tek onda baciti u otpad.

Vani osiguranje placa zamjenu sjedalice nakon sudara.  Kako su ovdje sjedalice nove, takav zahtjev osiguravajucem drustvu ce im se mozda ciniti cudnim ali treba od njih zahtijevati pokrivanje troskova zamjene.

----------


## kloklo

Isuse oči su mi bile pune suza od strepnje i kasnije olakašanja, falabogu da je sve dobro prošlo, uh, mogu mislit kako je siroče malo isprepadan...puuno ga ljubi i mazi da što prije zaboravi to strašno iskustvo   :Love:  

A i ja sam presretna što sam dio tima koji je "kriv" što će se ipak par desetaka djece sigurnije voziti i sretno se izvući iz ovakvih užasnih događaja...

Bravo bravo za tebe što si inzistirala na sjedalici, bravo bravo za Niku i Casper koje su ti je još čvršće montirale, a naklon do crne zemljice tebi Ančice koja si nas svemu naučila..obožavam te   :Love:

----------


## Nika

korason, užasno mi je žao zbog sudara i nadam se da ćete se što prije oporaviti.

Hvala na ovom topicu jer ono što mi želimo je upravo to da roditelji koriste sjedalice koje su ispravno montirane kako bi se djeca što sigurnije vozila. 

Nadam se da će vaša poruka biti onaj trenutak kod nekih roditelja koji još uvijek nisu došli do spoznaje važnosti upotrebe autosjedalica.

šaljem vam puno pusa  :Love:

----------


## saška

AUTOSJEDALICA UVIJEK I BEZ IZNIMKE!!!

Kao što je Casper rekla kada je bila u Osijeku, nikada ne znaš kada te može strefiti. Drago mi je da ste svi u redu i nadam se da će Fran to brzo zaboraviti :šaljem mu pusu:. A vama svaka čast, možda ste svojom odgovornošću spasili svome djetetu život :pusa i vama:.
Ovakve su priče horor, ali nas podsjete da uvijek moramo biti 100% odgovorni kada se radi o našoj djeci.

----------


## Točkica

Ja upravo držim moju Leu i oči su mi pune suza......pokušavam nas zamisliti u toj groznoj situaciji....
Korason, tako mi je drago što je sa bebačem sve ok! Tvoju priču treba pročitati svim onim mudrijašima (a takvih je oko mene ohoho) i njihovim pametovanjima u stilu " pa šta joj nije neudobno u tome?, pa šta nemate košaru?, pa ne moraš je vezati za ovih par km........."
Mi se od rođenja vozimo u Maxi Cosi Cabrio i hvala Bogu, to nam je najkorisnija stvar koju imamo.
Jučer sam se razljutila na dobru prijateljicu, krenule smo do Opatije u šetnju sa bebama, ona svoju vozi u košari (a ima autosjedalicu), ja joj prigovorim a ona će " pa šta, ja polako vozim"....... E kako ću joj pročitati ovo, jedva čekam!!!

Pusa Franu!  :Love:

----------


## korason

Evo jos uvijek i meni suze idu kad se sjetim svega sto je moje dijete proslo, a on je tako dobar i umiljat i zasluzio je da mu se dogadjaju samo lijepe stvari u zivotu a ne ovakve gluposti... 
MM je vec bio u osiguravajucem drustvu i ispunio zahtjev, ne znam hoce li moci naknadno traziti da dometnu zahtjev za novu autosjedalicu...

----------


## Oriana

to ja svojima tupim već 4 godine u glavu i napokon su se naučili da dijete mora biti u sjedalici, pa makar do dućana 
nadam se da malecki neće imati dugo traume, mala djeca brzo zaborave u toj dobi

----------


## Matilda

Oh, Korason, baš mi je žao Što ste doživjeli sudar, ali glavno da je s vama i maleckim sve u redu. Zahvaljujući vezanju i autosjedalici!

I drago mi je da si to iskustvo podijelila s nama. Nadam se da će roditelji koji ne vežu svoju djecu pročitati ovo i promijeniti mišljenje.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Korason, drago mi je da je sve dobro prošlo, nadam se da će Fran brzo zaboraviti to grozno iskustvo.

I bravo za Niku i Casper!   :Kiss:

----------


## mamaja

Uh, čitala sam tvoju priču sa suzama u očima. Jako mi je drago da ste ok i svaka čast što si inzistirala na autosjedalici jer ga je sada ona spasila od ozbiljnih ozljeda. I dosad sam uvijek vozila djecu u autosjedalicama, ali ovakve priče će me još više uvjeriti da ustrajem. Bruno urla u njoj čim se vozimo malo dulje, ali ne pada mi na pamet da ga vadim iz nje.
Pusa Franu i želim mu da što prije zaboravi ovo grozno iskustvo!

----------


## Barbi

Kako mi je drago da ste svi dobro, protrnula sam kad sam vidjela šta se dogodilo.
Ja svakom tko želi slušati pričam koliko je bitna autosjedalica, ali ljudi su često nerazumni, nažalost.
Na kraju sam ja živčana kad mnogi moji frendovi idu na more jer znam kako i gdje im djeca u autu sjede/ leže/ skaču. :Sad:

----------


## korason

Fran je vec puno bolje, igra se, smije i puno papa kao da nista nije bilo, samo kad ga uspavljujem jako se tesko uspava i na svaki susanj se budi i place, tako da vidim da ga je jos strah. Meni je sad jos gore nego kad se to desilo, boli me svaki i najmanji misic i nemam snage ni za sto.. jedino za grljenje i mazenje s Franom... Jos nam je i tata morao u Bec pa smo sami, a ja se ne usudjujem ostaviti ga samog ni na trenutak... veceras dolazi moja mama pa ce nas malo maziti dok se ne oporavimo.
Btw, pitala sam osiguranje - zagreb (osiguravatelj malca koji je uzrokovao sudar) da li ce nam nadoknaditi stetu za autosjedalicu, na sto mi je pametnjakovic rekao "pa poslikat cemo je da se utvrdi stupanj ostecenja", ja sam mu pokusala objasniti da je autosjedalica punjena pjenom i ne moze se odokativnom metodom vidjetio je li ona ostecena ili nije, a da jest pukla po pola kao sto on ocekuje onda bi to bio lavor a ne autosjedalica, medjutim odrezao mi je da "ne zna on kakvu mi to autosjedalicu imamo s pjenom ili bez pjene ali to on poslikati i prema stupnju ostecena procuijeniti stetu"... eto, pa sam odustala, necu nositi sjedalicu u maksimirsku da bi nam je netko slikao i onda vratio s rijecima- pa vidite da je u redu, nije se nigdje razbila..
A mi smo za dva tjedna trebali krenuti na dva tjedna na more... pitanje je hocemo li do tada (tj. hocu li ja do tada) prebroditi ovaj strah od autoceste...

----------


## casper

Nisam se stigla javiti ranije.

Korason, kao prvo drago mi je da je sve prošlo najbolje što je moglo.
Drago mi je što ste jako odgovorni roditelji i što radite sve da zaštitite to malo biće koje ovisi o vama.
I naravno drago mi je što je s Franom sve u redu.

Tvoja priča stvarno govori o tome da ne znaš kad će te strefiti.
Uglavnom onda kad se tome najmanje nadaš.
I zato su priče o vožnji do dućana, o vožnji od 5 minuta, o vožnji polako zapravo i najopasnije.
Kad se ide na put, a tu mislim na duži put i ljudi se drugačije i bolje pripreme.


Puno ti hvala za tvoju priču.
Pazite se i mazite. Sve ostalo nije tako bitno.
 :Kiss:   :Saint:

----------


## Morwen

Sva sam pretrnula od tvoje priče. Drago mi je da je ste dobro prošli. Autosjedalica nam je svima, ako ništa drugo, dodatna sigurnost da smo za svoja mala zlata učinili - sve što smo mogli

----------


## Fortuna

ajme ovo je da ti se  mozak okrene dok citas. hvala bogu da je fran bio vezan u autosjedalici i da vama nije nista.

----------


## litala

korason, pogledaj u uputstvima za upotrebu autosjedalice, vjerujem da u njima pise da se nakon sudara mora pod obavezno zamijeniti novom. ne daj se smuvati od morona koji nema pojma o pojmu. zaprijeti tuzbom i temelji se na upustvima i na novom zakonu o obaveznoj uporabi autosjedalice.

drzim fige.

pusa franu i svima vama  :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

korason, upravo sam pronasla slijedece na roemerovom portalu:




> In an accident at a collision speed above 10 km/h the seat may have suffered damage. In this case please call on your retailer who will send the seat to us. We will examine the seat free of charge. Should parts need replacing, these will be charged. Your seat will be examined and repaired by us within 2 working days.


TL je Roemerov distributer ovdje.  Odnesi sjedalicu njima i trazi da, po gornjim uputama, posalju sjedalicu Roemeru na testiranje.  Ukoliko je potrebno promijeniti dijelove, to ce ti se naplatiti (a ti onda naplati osiguravajucem drustvu).

Jedino, neznam sto cete u meduvremenu bez sjedalice.  Imate neku drugu?  U Njemackoj treba 2 dana da se napravi provjera.  Al dok to stigne iz Hrvatske pa ponovo u Hrvatsku...

Ajd se zaleti do TL-a pa vidi kako ide procedura.  I javi nam  :Smile: 

Maxi-cosi, Britax i Graco u uputama pisu da se (njihove) sjedalice trebaju zamijeniti nakon sudara (nema opcije testiranja).

----------


## Sanjica

Čuj, iskustvo je strašno i točno znam kako ti je. I mi smo bili u subotu, možda smo se i srele, isto smo kupili i montirali novu sjedalicu i osjećala sam se sjajno i sigurno što smo učinili 100% sve za sigurnost našeg djeteta. Ostale stvari nisu u našim rukama, na žalost, u prometu ovisimo i o pameti ili gluposti drugih ljudi  koji voze.
Ovaj vaš događaj i tvoja priča, sasvim sam sigurna, ipak ima svoju svrhu. Mnoge od nas ovo će ispričati, poslati, isprintati i pokazati mnogima koji ne drže toliko do autosjedalice i sigurne vožnje. Negdje će ipak proraditi crv sumnje i netko će se trgnuti i nečija će djeca zahvaljujući tebi, ostati živa i neozlijeđena. Znaš kako se kaže:"SVAKO ZLO ZA NEKO DOBRO!"

I javi nam tvoja iskustva u svezi zamjene i potraživanja nove od osiguranja.

----------


## Lubica

Naježila sam se od priče, time više što moj Fran još nije vidio svjetlo dana a već moram računati na tolike prijetnje ( tipa promet ). 
Autosjedalicu za novorođene bebe čemo dobiti za par dana. Prijateljica ju je koristila (tada novu kupljenu) zadnji puta prije 1.5 godina. Nema nikakvih sačuvanih uputstva ( papirnatih ), a, iskreno, njenim savjetima o pricvrscivanju autosjedalice previse ne vjerujem. Da li je dovoljno informirati se ovdje na portalu o tome kako ju dovoljno crvsto namjestiti ( i koji link? ), ili bih trebala pronaci neku strucnu osobu za to pa da mi u živo pkaže.
Termin nam se rapidno blizi, a ja zelim Frana iznijeti u autosjedalici iz bolnice!
A, nažalost, nism mogli doći na besplatan pregled autosjedalica jer ju nismo tada još imali  :/

----------


## The Maja

Korason velika pusa tebi i Franu i zelimo vam brzi oporavak od stresa. Puno se grlite,ljubite i mazite pa ce se sve brzo zaboraviti.
Tresem se od tvoje price ali hvala ti sto si to podijelila sa nama nadam se da se to nece vise nikome dogoditi, a mi smo svi pametniji za jedno iskustvo iako ga nismo prozivjeli, a nazalost vi ste to morali.
Budi uporna sa osiguranjem i javi!

----------


## Ancica

> Naježila sam se od priče, time više što moj Fran još nije vidio svjetlo dana a već moram računati na tolike prijetnje ( tipa promet ). 
> Autosjedalicu za novorođene bebe čemo dobiti za par dana. Prijateljica ju je koristila (tada novu kupljenu) zadnji puta prije 1.5 godina. Nema nikakvih sačuvanih uputstva ( papirnatih ), a, iskreno, njenim savjetima o pricvrscivanju autosjedalice previse ne vjerujem. Da li je dovoljno informirati se ovdje na portalu o tome kako ju dovoljno crvsto namjestiti ( i koji link? ), ili bih trebala pronaci neku strucnu osobu za to pa da mi u živo pkaže.
> Termin nam se rapidno blizi, a ja zelim Frana iznijeti u autosjedalici iz bolnice!
> A, nažalost, nism mogli doći na besplatan pregled autosjedalica jer ju nismo tada još imali  :/


Jel znas koji su marka i model sjedalice?

----------


## Lubica

Mislim da se radi o maxi cosi. Kupljeno je kod nas u turbo limachu. Saznat cu sutra prekosutra kad ju dobim na ruke.

----------


## Mamita

dobro je završilo. sva sreća.

----------


## -Sanja-

Super da ste vi dobro. Puno poljubaca i zagrljaja od nas   :Love:  

Imam pitanje: Niki još uvijek koristi Chiccovo jaje (do 13 kg) koje montiramo suprotno od smijera vožnje. Da li je vaša sjedalica ista ili je za veću dječicu?

Btw. uvijek se osjećam grozno kad kažem da može urlat koliko hoće, ali ga  neću  voziti bez sjedalice. Sad vidim da imam pravo.

----------


## Ancica

> Mislim da se radi o maxi cosi. Kupljeno je kod nas u turbo limachu. Saznat cu sutra prekosutra kad ju dobim na ruke.


U tom slucaju mozes kopiju uputa dobiti od TL-a na Zitnjaku, tamo imaju ekstra kopije za one koji ih zagube  :Smile:

----------


## Lubica

fala Ancica, tako cu onda probati!

----------


## korason

> Super da ste vi dobro. Puno poljubaca i zagrljaja od nas   
> 
> Imam pitanje: Niki još uvijek koristi Chiccovo jaje (do 13 kg) koje montiramo suprotno od smijera vožnje. Da li je vaša sjedalica ista ili je za veću dječicu?
> 
> Btw. uvijek se osjećam grozno kad kažem da može urlat koliko hoće, ali ga  neću  voziti bez sjedalice. Sad vidim da imam pravo.


Nasa sjedalica je Roemer baby safe 0-13 kg, dakle od rodilista do 1 godine, takodjer je okrenuta u smjeru suprotnom od smjera voznje, montiramo je iza vozackog sjedala. Fran je sada 9,6 kg ima 8 mjeseci, tako da jos dugo necemo prijeci na sjedalicu za "velike" bebe.

Sto se tice sage sa osiguranjem, cekam da mi iz Customer servicea iz TL daju kvalitetnije informacije vezanio za testiranje autosjedalice, za sada nula bodova , kazu, ako remencici drze i nis se ne klima, sve pet, nije joj nista. Cut cu jos tokom dana od njih kad se povezu s proizvodjacem, sto dalje. Kad vidim sto oni mogu uciniti za nas, idem dalje na osiguranje. Iz Croatia osiguranja sam dobila sdgovor da imam pravo na naknadu stet za djecju autosjedalicu, dakle nece me se tako lako rijesiti u osiguranju zagreb, samo ne znam jos kako cu im dokazati da je autosjedalicu potrebno zamijeniti ali pomalo, doci cemo i do toga. Trebalo bi njima jedno kvalitetno predavanje o autosjedalicama da ne postavljaju glupa pitanja (ili im je to u opisu posla?)

----------


## kloklo

Go, Korason, go...držim ti fige da se izboriš s njima   :Love:

----------


## more

Sreca  da  je  maleni  bio u  sjedalici i da  se  sve  dobro zavrsilo :D

----------


## Morwen

Ja nakon ovakvih priča dobijem još jedan argument više protiv onih koji bi vozili djecu u krilu jer "plače i neće bit u sjedalici", protiv onih koji kažu "da su se oni vozili bez sjedalice pa im niš nije bilo", da su sjedalice preskupe i slično. 
Dijete *uvijek i bez iznimke* mora biti u sjedalici i ona mora biti pravilno montirana. Automobila je sve više, brzine su sve veće...

Neki dan listam katalog TL-a i sve si mislim, na koliko totalno nepotrebnih stvari su mladi roditelji u stanju potrošiti novaca, a onda kalkuliraju bi li ili ne bi kupili sjedalicu i ako već da, nek bude bilo koja, u pricipu što jeftinija. Ne kažem da je sve što je skuplje ujedno i kvalitetnije, postoji sto i jedan dokaz da to i nije uvijek tako, ali autosjedalica ne bi smjela biti onaj dio dječje opreme na kojem trebamo štedjeti. 
Mislim, ja bih se uvijek odrekla hodalice, onog vrtića ili kaksevećzove, baby-phona, držača za kupanje, stolića za prematanje, higijenskih spremka-pelenka,....za jednu dobru i kvalitetnu auto sjedalicu.

----------


## Nika

> Mislim da se radi o maxi cosi. Kupljeno je kod nas u turbo limachu. Saznat cu sutra prekosutra kad ju dobim na ruke.


Lubica, vidim da si iz Zagreba možemo se dogovoriti da se nađemo negdje i namjestimo ti autosjedalicu  :Smile:

----------


## Lubica

To bi mi bilo najprakticnije da mi netko na licu mjesta pokaze. Kad dobim sjedalicu za par dana i javim IMAM JU pa ću vas ( ne znam koga, ali netko ce se valjda javiti!  :Smile:  kontaktirati ( MM me uvjerava da će on to sam skuzit kak ide, ali nije na odmet cuti bar potvrdu da je dobro namjestena, ako nista drugo ) Fala Nika.

----------


## MIJA 32

Bravo za svjesne roditelje i sjedalicu :D 
Drago mi je da malom mišu nije ništa  :Kiss:

----------


## kloklo

Lubica u kojem kvartu si doma? Ja sam na Jarunu, pa ak si tu negdje bumo se dogovorile   :Wink:

----------

Ja nisam iz Zagreba, a isto bih voljela o pravilnom montiranju autosjedalice (jajeta) naučiti više. Kako da dođem do informacija?

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Eto, nakon čitanja ovog topica sam se gadno posvađala s MM-om (a mi se zapravo nikad ne svađamo) jer on i dalje tvrdi da ja dijete želim traumatizirati autosjedalicom i da bebu mogu držati u krilu jer se njemu još nikad nije dogodila nesreća- to em nije istina jer je tri puta slijetao s ceste, em nema baš nikakve veze jer ne mora on skriviti nesreću da bi mi nastradali. Na kraju je zaključio da bih trebala prestati čitati ovakve stvari jer prizivam nesreću. Nevjerojatno! Inače je pametan, drag i otvoren čovjek, ali... Morat ću ga natjerqati jer u 8. mjesecu idemo u Francusku, a ja umirem od straha i dok se vozimo po gradu.

----------


## Ancica

> Ja nisam iz Zagreba, a isto bih voljela o pravilnom montiranju autosjedalice (jajeta) naučiti više. Kako da dođem do informacija?


Tar@, a gdje si ti?

----------


## Ancica

mommy_plesačica, bas mi je zao da vam ova tema dovodi nemir u kucu  :Sad: 

Ali, ti ocito znas da drzanje na rukama nije od nikakve koristi za bebu.  Beba od svega pet kila postane kod sudara teska 100 kg, beba od 10 kg je postane 200 kg teska.  Nema sanse da ces je zadrzati u rukama (niti TM) a ona ce  tom istom silom od 100 ili 200 kg tresnuti o nesto unutar ili van auta, sa svojom fizickom strukturom djeteta od 5 ili 10 kg.

Ja nisam za to da se svadate ali reci cu ti da je dovoljno da jedan roditelj "puts a foot down" iliti drzi se cvrsto svog stava.  Na tebi je da li ces ti dozvoliti da se tvoje zlato vozi na tvojim rukama i mozda zavrsi na sajbi ili cesti ili ce biti cvrsto vezano u sjedalici i zasticeno.

----------


## korason

mali update: pokusali smo preko turbo limacha, zastupnika za roemer u hrvatskoj, rijesiti testiranje i eventualni popravak / zamjenu dijelova autosjedalice, ali nije islo... poslala sam mail proizvodjacu i dobila brzi odgovor da im posaljem postom sjedalicu na testiranje, uz ispunjen upitnik koji su prilozili mailu - na njemackom, jasno, kojeg ne znam ni beknuti pa moram za pocetak kontaktirati neke prijatelje koji rasturaju njemacki da mi prevedu 
ne znam sto i kako cemo u medjuvremenu, moze li se negdje iznajmiti sjedalica na tjedan - dva dok ne vidimo sto ce biti s nasom?
u osiguranju ce me sigurno otkantati kad im donesem ocigledno citavu sjedalicu al idem mozda bude zabavno, tj idem ako rijesim cuvanje za frana jer necu ga voziti uokolo u toj sjedalici
fran je super, salje vam puse svima   :Heart:  ... igra se i mazi kao da nista nije bilo

----------


## Nika

drago mi je da je fran super  :Heart:  

vidiš za autosjedalicu, možda ima netko doma da ju ne koristi jer su ju prerasli.
Imala sam ja al ju baš posudila.
Vjerujem da će se netko javiti.


Pitat ću ja frendicu koja je ovih dana išla u kupovinu po drugu sjedalicu da vam posudi na par tjedana.

----------


## nine

korason stvarno grozno,sad sam ja prestravljena,
naime u našem autu koje smo vozili nema pojaseva na stražnjem sicu (netko ih skinuo) a suvozačev sic šeta tamo-amo u vožnji pa bi mi bebu samo zavezali (i to lagano   :Sad:  ) u tzv. seggiolino 0-13kg i stavili da gleda put sica od vozača.
Sad je vozi moj otac jedino u Alfi i mislim je staviti zada da gleda obrnuto i staviti pojas preko stolice.
Beba ima 5ipo mjeseci korigirane dobi i 7,5kg, 65cm a nesmije još sjediti.

Da li mi je dovoljan taj tzv. seggiolino, novi Inglessinin, bio je točno 100€ prije par mjeseci ili moram kupovati drugu autostolicu,veću????

----------


## Nika

korason, pitala sam frendicu nisu još kupili drugu, možda se netko drugi javi.

----------


## Ancica

hm, korason, a kolko ce kostati da ti posaljes tu sjedalicu njima?  Mislim, neznam jel ti se to isplati  :/ Ako njihov distributer iliti TL nije spreman o svom trosku, svojim kanalima poslati sjedalicu nazad, mozda trebas traziti od Roemera pismo za osiguravajuce drustvo u kojem pise da se sjedalica treba zamijeniti?

----------


## kloklo

Korason, pa ja sam kreten kakvog nema, sad bi se zadavila...
Skroz sam zaboravila da je nasa mala sjedalica na tavanu, cami cekajuci bez veze i ceka nasu drugu bebu   :Wink:  

Ajde hitno se javljaj da obavimo primopredaju :O)

----------


## Ancica

> korason stvarno grozno,sad sam ja prestravljena,
> naime u našem autu koje smo vozili nema pojaseva na stražnjem sicu (netko ih skinuo) a suvozačev sic šeta tamo-amo u vožnji pa bi mi bebu samo zavezali (i to lagano   ) u tzv. seggiolino 0-13kg i stavili da gleda put sica od vozača.
> Sad je vozi moj otac jedino u Alfi i mislim je staviti zada da gleda obrnuto i staviti pojas preko stolice.
> Beba ima 5ipo mjeseci korigirane dobi i 7,5kg, 65cm a nesmije još sjediti.
> 
> Da li mi je dovoljan taj tzv. seggiolino, novi Inglessinin, bio je točno 100€ prije par mjeseci ili moram kupovati drugu autostolicu,veću????


Jel to Inglesinin Huggy?  (Ja tuka konacno skuzila da Seggiolini na talijanskom znaci sjedalica,  a ne da je marka autosjedalice :mlotek :Smile: 

Ne trebas kupovat novu, ta ti je skroz OK i biti ce skoro 100% dok ne bude beba spremna za slijedecu sjedalicu.

Ali morate je vezati i to cvrsto.  Inace je niskoristi a moze cak i nastetiti kod sudara.

U vasem autu, jel mozete razmisliti o opciji ugradivanja pojasa na straznjem sjedistu?  Ima par cura na forumu koje su to napravile u svojim autima.

----------


## Lubica

> Lubica u kojem kvartu si doma? Ja sam na Jarunu, pa ak si tu negdje bumo se dogovorile


Ja sam u Stenjevcu, no Jarun nije nikakav problem ( MM će voziti ). Javim se na forumu kad dobim u ruke autosjedalicu  pa cemo se dogovoriti : jupi!

----------

Ančica, ja sam iz Pule

----------


## kloklo

Moze Lubica, cujemo se   :Smile:

----------


## korason

> hm, korason, a kolko ce kostati da ti posaljes tu sjedalicu njima?  Mislim, neznam jel ti se to isplati  :/ Ako njihov distributer iliti TL nije spreman o svom trosku, svojim kanalima poslati sjedalicu nazad, mozda trebas traziti od Roemera pismo za osiguravajuce drustvo u kojem pise da se sjedalica treba zamijeniti?


je, Ancica, to si u pravu, postarina bi izasla ko malo manje skupa autosjedalica... ipak sam proslijedila roemerov mail u TL i zatrazila da mi oni to posalju... valjda ce mi odgovoriti sutra da znam na cemu sam
u svakom slucaju, zamijenili - ne zamijenili, dogovorili smo se moj muz i ja da slijedeca sjedalica bude isto od roemera - moram samo provjeriti imaju li i sjedalice od 10 kg na vise ili tek od 13 kg




> Korason, pa ja sam kreten kakvog nema, sad bi se zadavila... 
> Skroz sam zaboravila da je nasa mala sjedalica na tavanu, cami cekajuci bez veze i ceka nasu drugu bebu  
> 
> Ajde hitno se javljaj da obavimo primopredaju :O)


super, kloklo, procitala sam pp, sutra te nazovem!   :Love:

----------


## Ancica

korason, slijedeca faza sjedalica (nakon sjedalice za novorodence) su sjedalice koje su za djecu *od* 9 kg ili vise a koja se mogu samostalno ustat.  Jel se Fran moze samostalno povuci u stojeci polozaj?  Jel ima barem 9 kg?  Ako je odgovor na oba pitanja "da", onda mu bez problema mozete nabaviti sjedalicu za prema naprijed.  Ako ne, onda vam treba sjedalica za novorodence, *do* 10 ili jos bolje 13 kg.

----------


## Ancica

> Ančica, ja sam iz Pule


E koja si ti sretnica  :Laughing:   Bas se sprema pregled u Puli 16.7.  :D  Vidimo se onda  8)

----------


## Inesica

evo, tek sad se javljam.
samo da kažem da mi je jako drago što je sve dobro završilo. i bravo korason za vašu svjesnost oko važnosti autosjedalice. vjerojatno će te ljudi gledati ko čudakinju kad im dođeš sa pričom o promjeni autosjedalice, ali ko ih šiša. držim fige, a malom franu 1000x  :Kiss:

----------


## korason

> korason, slijedeca faza sjedalica (nakon sjedalice za novorodence) su sjedalice koje su za djecu *od* 9 kg ili vise a koja se mogu samostalno ustat.  Jel se Fran moze samostalno povuci u stojeci polozaj?  Jel ima barem 9 kg?  Ako je odgovor na oba pitanja "da", onda mu bez problema mozete nabaviti sjedalicu za prema naprijed.  Ako ne, onda vam treba sjedalica za novorodence, *do* 10 ili jos bolje 13 kg.


hmmm... Fran je 9,6 kg (u ponedjeljak smo napunili 8 mjeseci pa smo se frisko vagali   :Smile:  ), a ustajanje iz sjedeceg polozaja u stojeci bas ni ne isprobavamo...   :Embarassed:  0-13 kg, za svaki slucaj, nek se micek ipak bozi unatrag dok ne napuni godinu dana

----------


## Točkica

> Tar@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ančica, ja sam iz Pule
> 
> 
> E koja si ti sretnica   Bas se sprema pregled u Puli 16.7.  :D  Vidimo se onda  8)



A Rijeka?

----------


## Ancica

Nazalost ne Rijeka ovo ljeto.  Jel se mozes spustiti do Pule?

----------


## Lilly

> hm, korason, a kolko ce kostati da ti posaljes tu sjedalicu njima?  Mislim, neznam jel ti se to isplati  :/ Ako njihov distributer iliti TL nije spreman o svom trosku, svojim kanalima poslati sjedalicu nazad, mozda trebas traziti od Roemera pismo za osiguravajuce drustvo u kojem pise da se sjedalica treba zamijeniti?



U Nl proizvodaci cesto imaju posebnu adresu na koju sa moze slati besplatno. Mislim da vrijedi raspitati se postoji li tako sta. 

Mi ovde te adrese zovemo antwoordnummer (antwoord=odgovor; nummer=broj) i nakon rijeci antwoordnummer u adresi stoji neka brojka po kojoj proizvodac valjda moze skuziti u koju grupu posiljki spada ona koju primi.

----------


## korason

Draga Kloklo nas je spasila sa svojom autosjedalicom koju ce nam sutra i montirati! Hvala, Kloklo!   :Heart:  

Inace, MM je nosio danas autosjedalicu da ju procjenitelj poslika ali nis od toga, na autu ce biti vjerojatno totalna steta pa nisu slikali auto a autosjedalica im je pogotovo bila nezanimljiva.. Ja sam pokusala objasniti procjenitelju o kakvim ostecenjima je rijec, jer on smatra da nesto sto nema vidljiva vanjska ostecenja jednostavno nije osteceno i tocka, kako autosjedalica tako i moja i MMova kacige za jahanje. Na primjeru kaciga sam mu malo pomalo objasnjavala sto zapravo znaci ta pjena u kacigi i kako se ona aktivira pri udaru i mislim da sam ga prosvijetlila, ali, avaj, na detaljnom slikanju nece biti taj vec neki drugi procjenitrelj, dakle sve ispocetka… Zato te , Ancica, molim ako imas neku strucnu publikaciju koja detaljno objasnjava funkcioniranje autosjedalice da mi je posaljes pa da napisem pismenu izjavu za osiguranje i prilozim joj nesto pametno i smisleno napisano.   :Kiss:  

A u TL-u  nikako da dobijem nekog tko zna mogu li mi osigurati transport za autosjedalicu do proizvodjaca i natrag… 
 :? Lilly, na Roemerovoj stranici stoji da se u slucaju nezgode kontaktira dealer pa vjerojatno nemaju takvu adresu   :Sad:

----------


## Ancica

korason, cula sam se s roemerom, saljem ti pp.

----------


## Nika

Baš mi je drago da je kloklo sredila stvar, nisam ni sumnjala da to ona neće odraditi.  :Love:  

korason šaljem vibre da uspijete sve srediti~~~

----------

> Tar@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ančica, ja sam iz Pule
> 
> 
> E koja si ti sretnica   Bas se sprema pregled u Puli 16.7.  :D  Vidimo se onda  8)


Super!
Gdje će to biti? Hoće li biti negdje objavljeno? Ne želim to propustiti!

----------


## Točkica

> Nazalost ne Rijeka ovo ljeto.  Jel se mozes spustiti do Pule?


16.7. nažalost ne.......hoće li Rijeka biti barem ove godine?

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Tar@ prvotno napisa
> ...


Da, budemo objavili uskoro  :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nazalost ne Rijeka ovo ljeto.  Jel se mozes spustiti do Pule?
> 
> 
> 16.7. nažalost ne.......hoće li Rijeka biti barem ove godine?


Nisam sigurna.  Mozda na jesen.  U vasim krajevima za sada imamo samo jednu educiranu savjetnicu, BusyBee, i to u Puli.

----------


## Lubica

> Lubica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naježila sam se od priče, time više što moj Fran još nije vidio svjetlo dana a već moram računati na tolike prijetnje ( tipa promet ). 
> Autosjedalicu za novorođene bebe čemo dobiti za par dana. Prijateljica ju je koristila (tada novu kupljenu) zadnji puta prije 1.5 godina. Nema nikakvih sačuvanih uputstva ( papirnatih ), a, iskreno, njenim savjetima o pricvrscivanju autosjedalice previse ne vjerujem. Da li je dovoljno informirati se ovdje na portalu o tome kako ju dovoljno crvsto namjestiti ( i koji link? ), ili bih trebala pronaci neku strucnu osobu za to pa da mi u živo pkaže.
> Termin nam se rapidno blizi, a ja zelim Frana iznijeti u autosjedalici iz bolnice!
> A, nažalost, nism mogli doći na besplatan pregled autosjedalica jer ju nismo tada još imali  :/
> 
> 
> Jel znas koji su marka i model sjedalice?


Da, dobili smo maxi cosi citi ( 0-13 kg), 2 godine stara autosjedalica. Danas smo ju MM i ja isli namjestiti, ali meni se to tako sve čini labavo. Još pored svega mi se čini da nam sigurnosni pojas nije dovoljno dugačak. Surfajuci po internetu o pravilnom namjestavanju autosjedalcia naišla sam na zgodan video. Evo vam link http://www.chop.edu/consumer/jsp/div...c.jsp?id=77971
pa na njemu kliknite "watch a video".  Ipak, voljela bih da mi netko tko  ima iskustva provjeri jel to sve klapa kako treba. 
Ancica, Kloklo...anybody  :Rolling Eyes:  ?

----------


## Ancica

Lubica, link je odlican  :Smile:   Jedino kaj treba paziti je da su standardi (americki i europski) razliciti pa su neke stvari drugacije.

Al super mi je recimo da sada, umjesto objasnjavanja kako nesto podmetnuti ispod sjedalice za novorodence da se postigne dobar nagib. mogu ih poslati na taj link.

Ako odes do TL-a, mozes ih zamoliti da ti daju kopiju uputa.  Njih obavezno trebate procitati prije nego idete namjestat sjedalicu.  Ili se javi niki pa se nekak dogovorite da kopiras od nje (nazalost za sada imamo samo papirnate kopije uputa, a koje smo dobili zahvaljujuci TL-u i njegovim djelatnicima).

Pregled ce biti za dva ili tri tjedna, ako mozete do tada pricekati (i.e. beba ne dode prije) mozete onda provjeriti kako ispravno montirati.

----------


## kloklo

Odličan ja link, super, baš ti hvala na njemu  :D

----------


## -Sanja-

Odličan link 8) 
Ovdje u Dbk sam možda vidjela samo par bebica u sjedalici okrenutoj suprotno smijeru vožnje   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## katajina

A mene gledaju kao luđakinju kad inzistiram da se kupi autosjedalica!Moje dijete će iz rodilišta u sjedalicu! Kaže sveki neki dan - ...ali to je mala bebica,ti je trebaš držati, treba kupiti jastuk...Jastuk u 7. mjesecu???? Držati dijete na rukama???? Pa jedva držim sebe, vežem se i pritegnem pojas i još znate da kod nas nema ravne ceste, sve su zavoji, moram se držati za onaj rukohvat iznad glave da ne bi ispala sa sica, a brzina auta 60km/h. I zato, autosjedalice su zakon!
Puse malom hrabrom Franu :smajlić šalje ooooogromnu pusu u obraz i nosić i čelo...: i odlučnim roditeljima!

----------


## Sanjica

Naš je sinak iz rodilišta izišao u autosjedalici, i sasvim se fino proveo u njoj.Nadojila sam ga oko pola dva, prije nego što smo krenuli kući (cca sat i pol od Zagreba). U dva je muž došao po mene, poslikali smo se s njim i krenuli prvo na Općinu izvaditi rodni list i domovnicu, u autu je zaćorio i tako smo ga unijeli u zgradu i obavili svu papirologiju. Sljedeća stanica je bio Turbo limać gdje smo izišli kupiti starijoj djeci igračke, a njemu prvog medu. Muž ga je nosao u sjedalici koju su nam na blagajni skoro naplatili, onda je blagajnica skopčala da se u njoj vozi živa beba pa ju je izišla i pogledati (i dalje je spavao). Obzirom da je bio tako dobar, nagovorila sam muža da kratko stane i u Merkuru da mi kupi komplet reflektorica za kuhinju koje su mi se odavno sviđale, a tko zna kad ćemo opet u Zagreb...
Nije se budio cijelim putem natrag, zaplakao je na naplatnim kućicama u našem gradu, kao da je znao da stiže doma. Bilo je pola šest.
Od prvog dana je u sjedalici i nikada nije pravio nikakve probleme, ako mu je vrijeme za dojenje, stane se, presvuče, nadoji i sl. i onda idemo dalje. Sada već ima veliku sjedalicu i vozi se u njoj kao kralj, i ne smetaju mu jako stegnuti remenčići...

----------


## kloklo

Sanjice, radis od djeteta neizljecivog shopingoholicara, tek se rodio, a vec je pol dana proveo po ducanima   :Laughing:

----------


## Lutonjica

sanjica, genijalna mi je tvoja priča, vjerojatno ćemi i mi slično, ako ne s drugim, onda sigurno s trećim djetetom   :Wink:

----------


## korason

sanjica, nasi klinci ce jednog dana prepricavati jedan drugom kak su tulumarili u autosjedalicama   :Laughing:  
Ancica, poslikala sam ostecenja na bocnoj stranici i poslala ti slike na mail... tocno se vidi gdje je materijal bio prenapregnut , oko utora za pojas sa strane do vrata...

----------


## Ancica

Dobila, vidjela, odgovorila ti  :Smile: 

Sanjica, super ste  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

pitanje:
upravo su nam skršili auto pred zgradom (auto je bio parkiran, a na cesti sudar i zabili su se u naš auto), pogođen je straga, ne znamo za sada ništa drugo...
kaj je sa sjedalicom koja je bila u autu?? dati na testiranje? kupiti novu?

----------


## Ancica

koliko je jaki sudar bio?  Jel znas s koliko km/h su isli oni koji su puknuli vas auto?

----------


## Lutonjica

60 km/h
nije nam se zabila direktno u gepek, nego je prošla okomito na nas, odnosno ona je svojom lijevom bočnom stranom prošla uz naš gepek, ne znam jel kužiš? onako, kao slovo T, mi smo sparkirani kao okomita crtica, a ona je pored nas prošla kao vodoravna crtica (ajme objašnjenja)

----------


## Ancica

Jel prosla pa vas ogrebla ili vas je bas puknula?

----------


## Lutonjica

puknula nam je branik, razbila svjetla, MM je baš bio krenuo u noćnu, i prvo što mi je rekao da s takvim autom ne može na posao. ja nisam vidjela kako izgleda, ali očito nije dobro  :Sad:  hmm ili je možda samo stvar u tome da zbog razbijenih svjetala ne može sad po noći voziti... ma ne znam, ja sam gore jer zara spava, on dolje čeka policiju i samo mi svakih pol sata dojavi kakvu novu informaciju. a meni je od momenta kad sam čula samo u glavi autosjedalica...

ma već MM priča kako će tražit novu sjedalicu od osiguranja... a baš nedavno sam mu pričala o ovom topiku i rekao je "bravo!" za korason, i da hvala bogu da ima ljudi koji se bore za svoja prava... i eto ti ga sad, idemo i mi njenim stopama izgleda...

----------


## Ancica

Koja je marka sjedalice?  Pogledaj sjedalicu odnosno plastiku sjedalice s unutarnje i vanjske strane i provjeri da li na njoj vidis kakva izbjeljenja, kao crtice ili neke druge tragove svjetlije boje, posebno kod dijela gdje prolazi pojas vozila?  Vidis li kakva napuknuca?

(korason, vidis kako pomazes?   :Wink:  )

----------


## Ancica

> Koji *su marka i model* sjedalice?

----------


## Lutonjica

sjedalica je roemer king, 9-18, stara skoro godinu dana

pogledat ćemo za napuknuća...

a korason ćemo vjerojatno PP-ati za pomoć i iskustva   :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

da li da policiji odmah prijavimo ako vidimo napuknuća, da upišu u izvještaj , ili to nema veze s njima ili što?

----------


## Ancica

K vragu.  Roemer. 

Ako vidis napuknuca onda ne skodi staviti u zapisnik.  Al mislim da je bolje da pogledate sjedalicu tek ujutro, pri dnevnom svjetlu.

Javi se korason  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

ma da, pogledat ćemo ujutro, ali ako se eventualno nešto i sad vidi, pa da ide u zapisnik zbog osiguranja....
javim kako se stvari razvijaju!

----------


## Ancica

> ma da, pogledat ćemo ujutro, ali ako se eventualno nešto i sad vidi, pa da ide u zapisnik zbog osiguranja....


Pazi da ne trazis samo napuknuca nego i ove svijetle tragove.



> javim kako se stvari razvijaju!


obavezno!  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

javim ja sad mužu nek pogleda za te crtice, pa ako išta vidi nek ih natjera da uđe u zapisnik, a on meni sav uzbuđen (kao, što ja to njemu naglašavam, pa nije on lud da to ne zna): "pa da, pa naravno, sve ću ja njima objasniti, meni je statika poremećena u sjedalici, to tako ne može!"...

a meni došlo da se smijem jer imam osjećaj da me samo napola sluša kad mu pričam o "rodinim" stvarima (tipa autosjedalica, platnene pelene i slično), a kad ono, on sve zapamtio, i još i ozbiljno shvatio   :Wink:

----------


## Ancica

Ma TM je super  :D

----------


## kloklo

Jao, Lutonjice , ja ovo tek sad vidim...drzim fige di god mogu smotat da se uspijete dogovorit s osiguranjem  8)

----------


## casper

Tek sad vidim.
 TM je zakon. 
Sva sreća da niste bili u autu.

----------


## korason

lutonjica jeste li uspjeli naplatiti stetu za autosjedalicu?
mene zagreb-osiguranje zavitlava vec dva mjeseca... sto je najgore, ja sam osigurana kod croatie koji navodno isplacuju uredno stetu za autosjedalice ali kako kod nas to sve nije uredjeno izmedju osiguravatelja, meni stetu treba isplatiti osiguravatelj krivca za sudar a doticni nisu bas za to... ljuta sam i osjecam se bespomocno, ali necu zaliti vremena ni novca za odvjetnicku pomoc... iako znam da budem potrosila triput vise novca na odvjetnika nego sto autosjedalica vrijedi...

----------

